# 1st time glock owner with Model 19 Gen 4



## flw (Mar 9, 2011)

Weapon (19 Gen 4) is on order and not in my hands yet.

With weapon above, what may not be clear in the manual that I should oil up or not oil up, prior to first range outing?

I don't want to make assumpions based on other Non-Glock weapons I have.

flw


----------



## barstoolguru (Mar 3, 2012)

IMO you should always clean a gun especially the first time out with it. it's not only a cleaning, it's an inspection of all the parts and obstructions in the barrel that might have happened in shipping. I grease the rails and barrel to aid in the break in process (100-150 rounds) happy shooting


----------



## DWARREN123 (May 11, 2006)

Patch the bore and inspect and clean any trash out of the action/slide. Lube (lightly) per the manual and fire the heck out of it. :mrgreen:


----------



## flw (Mar 9, 2011)

The question is are there any special concerns due to polymer parts and design that I should not clean with certain types of cleaners, Just like rounds must be jacketed.


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

Like you, my first handgun was a new Gen4 Glock 19. You've asked a good question about the affects of cleaning products to the polymer -- to tell you the truth, that thought never occurred to me and I don't have an answer.

It was recommended to me by the LGS to use a product called G96 Gun Treatment as kind of an all purpose cleaner / solvent (instead of a Hoppes solvent or something like that), and then some CLP Breakfree for light oiling. That's all I've ever used -- it's been about 1.5 years and about 1,500 rounds. Never an issue. No polymer damage, discoloration, etc... with these products.

I use these products with other guns that I've since acquired. Just like with the Glock -- easy clean up, effective lubrication, no problems.


----------

